# Ready to order My Way Dogma 2...but need help on colors...



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

I am ready to order a My Way Dogma 2 but I am hesitant to pick which color without seeing the actual color on a bike or photo rather than on the configurator. Has anyone seen the green,fuschia, or yellow fluo in a real photo?


----------



## dharrison (Oct 27, 2009)

mile2424 said:


> I am ready to order a My Way Dogma 2 but I am hesitant to pick which color without seeing the actual color on a bike or photo rather than on the configurator. Has anyone seen the green,fuschia, or yellow fluo in a real photo?


No, but it sounds like you're about to make a terrible mistake. 

SEE?


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

The best Pinarello colour scheme was Valverde's Prince of Spain, loved that bike. The old Team Telekom was a classic too. If I was to order another Dogma it would be a custom Prince of Spain type combo.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

I wouldn't choose all those colors on one bike. You can't even configure the bike's colors that way. I just would prefer a color that very few if anyone out there would have. All pink, or even all green, seems pretty rare.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Pink like the Maglia Rosa one from last year's Giro! That bike is gorgeous. 
Fluo might look neat but I think it would get old pretty fast.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

the question is whether the fuchsia color listed on the configurator is the same color as this or if it's a darker more hot pink or lampre pink


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

T-Dog said:


> The best Pinarello colour scheme was Valverde's Prince of Spain, loved that bike. The old Team Telekom was a classic too. If I was to order another Dogma it would be a custom Prince of Spain type combo.


 T-Dog - I have to agree - the Spanish Champion paint was the reason I purchased my SP Prince. Still looks good Today IMO.


----------

